# Hours of Work in Sydney



## Tony clark44 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi have been told the job I'm going for in an invetement bank hours are 8am til 7pm, that is more tha I do in London, is that the norm for Sydney area ?

Thanks

TC & VC


----------



## Tony clark44 (Oct 30, 2008)

Tony clark44 said:


> Hi have been told the job I'm going for in an invetement bank hours are 8am til 7pm, that is more tha I do in London, is that the norm for Sydney area ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> TC & VC



Someone must have an idea ?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry I can't be of any help and I've no idea but knowing the aussies, it's amusing that they would do an 11 hour day. Is there anyone you can clarify the hours with? The company? Or the agency (if you're using one)?

Dolly


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Nope I've no idea. I know when our local banks are open to customers and it's nothing like that but we're in a regional area. 

I had a look in a search engine and it suggested 15hrs + a day but sisn't state if that was the norm. 

When you're waiting for a response don't forget about the time zone differences - the members here are from all over the world and the moderators are actually in Australia 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Tony clark44 said:


> Hi have been told the job I'm going for in an invetement bank hours are 8am til 7pm, that is more tha I do in London, is that the norm for Sydney area ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> TC & VC


Hey Tony. Welcome to the forum. My name is Tony also, but people that know me call me TC for short.  But to get to answering what you are asking. I work for a bank called JPMorgan Chase and they have an office dealing with Treasuries and Securities in Australia and their hours Range from 8am to 7pm with 8 hour shifts between those hours of operations. So just to say I think most bank operate during those hours and you could probably flex your work time of 8 hours between that time period. I have to correspond with that office in Sydney sometimes and it is really a pain considering they are 12 hours behind where I am located. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Tony clark44 (Oct 30, 2008)

tcscivic12 said:


> Hey Tony. Welcome to the forum. My name is Tony also, but people that know me call me TC for short.  But to get to answering what you are asking. I work for a bank called JPMorgan Chase and they have an office dealing with Treasuries and Securities in Australia and their hours Range from 8am to 7pm with 8 hour shifts between those hours of operations. So just to say I think most bank operate during those hours and you could probably flex your work time of 8 hours between that time period. I have to correspond with that office in Sydney sometimes and it is really a pain considering they are 12 hours behind where I am located. Hope this helps a little.


Mnay thanks, I think the 11-12 day may well be split o you only do 8 ish, I will ind out next week, however I really need to eave London,but working those hours is not something we want, if it is indeed 8 hours over the 11 then fine and dandy.

So are u in Ozz or UK ?


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Tony clark44 said:


> Mnay thanks, I think the 11-12 day may well be split o you only do 8 ish, I will ind out next week, however I really need to eave London,but working those hours is not something we want, if it is indeed 8 hours over the 11 then fine and dandy.
> 
> So are u in Ozz or UK ?


I am based in the US, but I correspond with the JPMorgan Chase office in Australia.


----------



## Tony clark44 (Oct 30, 2008)

tcscivic12 said:


> I am based in the US, but I correspond with the JPMorgan Chase office in Australia.


Hey

Do you know their working hours there ?

Tony


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Tony clark44 said:


> Hey
> 
> Do you know their working hours there ?
> 
> Tony



General hours of operations are usually 7 am to 5 or 6PM and most employees work an 8 hour shift between those hours. They do have an night shift to deal with off shore cliets also, but iam not sure about their general hours.


----------



## Tony clark44 (Oct 30, 2008)

tcscivic12 said:


> General hours of operations are usually 7 am to 5 or 6PM and most employees work an 8 hour shift between those hours. They do have an night shift to deal with off shore cliets also, but iam not sure about their general hours.


Thank you very much 

Tony


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Tony clark44 said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> Tony


You're welcome.


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Tony clark44 said:


> Hi have been told the job I'm going for in an invetement bank hours are 8am til 7pm, that is more tha I do in London, is that the norm for Sydney area ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> TC & VC


Hi my husband worked for an investment bank back in London and Sydney, and yes the hours are alot longer here. He would even come home and still work and do conference calls late at night.


----------

